# Safari et Ipad; gel des liens sur la page web



## Héloise52 (2 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 
Sur mon IPAD, Safari semble avoir un bogue. Je peux utiliser les signets, les liens en haut et cela me transporte sur la page web voulue mais elles sont grisées et ne me permettent pas aucun lien... j'ai beau toucher les hyperliens, aucune réaction, seule la barre supérieure navigue... Que faire ?
merci beaucoup


----------

